# Well I got a new one on the way



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Well I ordered the Rikon wood lathe tonight should be here this week. I'll keep you all informed on how it stands up to a rough guy like me.  The one that it is replacing is the daul tubed grizzly got it as a gift from my brother for Christmas and it turned a lot of pens but for candle sticks it was rough on it I went through 2 belts and one madrel pully it is variable speed. The new one I'll have to change belts to change my speed. Every where I looked for and found reviews on this model came back with good words for it so I guess I'll be a tester for it. First thing I'm going to be turning on it is candle stick holders I'll be using 2" stock about 8-10" in length. The nice thing that really turned me on about this machine was that I can get extensions in the future to be able to turn up to 40+ inches. The grizzly only turns to 20" and that was pushing it with all the vibration with the bigger turnings. I'm going to keep it though and teach my children how to turn a pen. Even with the new one might just tackle some bowls as long as I can get the right stock for them.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Congrats on the lathe Glenn. Be kinda nice turning on something a little more stable. Can't wait to see some pictures of turnings off the lathe.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Way to go Glen. That lathe has a pretty good reputation, I think you will like it. Congrats!

corey


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Congrats Glenmore, you should share some shots of it when it arrives.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Mark said:


> Congrats Glenmore, you should share some shots of it when it arrives.



Guys I would like to but for some reason I can figure out how to get them small enough to up load pics. I even have 2 programs running on my computer the link that reliable gave was just to plain confusing to me it's not a wood working tool that I can just plain figure it out really bad at using the computer for that pic uploading though. Good thing that I keep my hair short or I'd be pulling it all out


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Glenmore, in that case, email the images to my gmail account ( markro [at] gmail.com ) and I'll resize and upload them to the RouterForums.com server.

Thanks!

Also, if you have any other images you want uploaded attach those too.


----------



## Sidro (Nov 30, 2004)

I too have heard nothing but good reviews for that lathe Glen. Congrats!

Sid


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Glenmore 

Or use http://tinypic.com/ and select the IMG URL after you have uploaded them to tinypic.com and then copy and paste that line in your post, tinypic will resize them in auto.


Bj


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks Mark and Bobj3 I'll try tiny pic when I'm ready to get pics on here. No pics yet. I was in my shop organizing a building shelves and tool holders. Probably be laid up for a couple of days at today. I was out there a record 10 hours. It was worth it though lots of dust and a lot to show for it.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

*Well I got it*

Well my new rikon came today did one candle stick holder. Just by chance though took it out of the box and assembled it and found 2 pieces of it  missing. The spindle hold down is missing and a knock out rod for the tail spindle but I just stuck the mandrel through the face plate worked great going to do my next turning after I get the parts though don't want to batch any thing up. I bogged it down once that was because I had it on the lowest speed. Sped it up a tad and work great heavy little bugger at ninety eight pounds have to reinforce my shelf I was planning to put it on for storage some more. But even though some of the parts was missing I wouldn't trade it for anything.  :sold:


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Glen,

Glad you like the new toy and sounds like once you get the missing parts you will like it even more. Look forward to hearing about and seeing your projects.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

I was turning candle sticks again yesterday. Got the idea yesterday of taking my 5 1/2" holesaw and making some circles so when I get the spindle lock assemblely. I'm going for my first attempt at a vase or bowll what ever it comes out to be. I making it with red oak and black walnut combination hope it comes out I'll take some pics even if it is a flop so that you can tell me what I did right or wrong.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Glemore

Nice Lathe  , did you get the one below ? from WoodCraft ?

http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=5508
RIKON Mini Lathe #832637
for $250.oo or 220.oo
RIKON Mini Lathe Bed Extension #832638
for $69.99

Free Turning Demo , Sat.10-07-06 on the RIKON Mini Lathe,Denver,Co.

Bj


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Yes that's the one and it is going back. I got the parts that were missing yesterday. Put the spindle lock in and well I enguaged it and I'm still turning it so either the hold gear is missing or damaged did get the face plate off though using two chanel locks. Going to see what comes up Monday for it though. To bad runs like an ape.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Glen

B/4 you pack it up, try this pull the spindle lock pin and goto the tool box and get out a pin punch out about the same size or smaller, most spindle lock pins will drop into a hole on the shaft or a hub on the shaft, if you can get it into the hole, take some tape and mark it.(you may need to fish about to find the hole)
Then get your mic.out and check the pin size on the spindle lock pin ass. and the roll pin punch they should be the same size or just about the same size.
They may have sent you the wrong lock pin .
Or it can be off just a bit, it must drop in on dead center,also look for any nicks on the pin that will do it also.

Good Luck
Bj


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Glen,

That's a bummer.... hope you can get it worked out. Nothing more frustrating that a new toy with a problem. Try what BJ says and maybe it will work. If not I'd send it back in a heart beat. Money to too hard earned to put up with defects.

I am looking at upgrading very soon. I am looking at this one pretty seriously

http://www.general.ca/pagemach/machines/25200a.html

but then again I may still go with the big boy Jet 1442 and be done with it. Still studying and thinking


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

BJ thanks but it is a gear with teeth so that you can lock it down 12 positions. There is nothing in there to stop it form turning. Got all the right parts yesterday must have been assembled on a Friday or a Monday like the old saying goes. I'll get it straightened out either way.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Well it's fixed the part was on the spindle shaft but the set screw and gear weren't in the right place had to take out the on off switch after I got the head off. ON a first name basis with the rikon staff. hahahaha Called them after I fixed it told them I wanted a job. Very happy with it just couldn't send it back. They did say if any other problems with it they would replace the lathe.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Glenmore I talked with 2 Woodcraft managers, one in Denver and one in New Mexico. Ron at the Denver store said he sold 60 so far this year and had one come back. He said he replaced it for the guy and he is happy now. The other manager Pete in New Mexico said he sold 78 and 2 came back. He said they replaced them both and both gentleman are happy. So hopefully yours will take off and turn beautifully for you.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Congrats Glenmore! I hope she works great for you. Have fun and be safe!

Corey


----------

